# Mice



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey,
I've recently been clicking around, as you do! And was coming around an amazing amount of mice being kept in exo terra's, and all my life I have been quite "fond" of mice, but never really known anything about them.
It isn't just mice, it's also things like Steppe Lemmings etc.
I was wondering, what mice, or sort of lemming type thing could live in an exo-terra.
I'd be quite intrested in harvest mice, or steppe lemmings. So what size exo-terra for either of these? I'd probaly be keeping the harvest mice in a colony, as this is recommended.
I wouldn't be getting these, it just out of intrest. Well I may get them, but not for a while.
So any advice on either species would be really helpful.

Cheers,
Tom8)


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

hey,
where have you seen mice in exo terras? as I've been contemplating that as a habitat for my next rodents (not sure what they will be yet), so to see some set ups would be great!

I think lemmings like to burrow and run around a lot, so a wider, shorter terra would be better than a thin tall one! apart from that i dont know too much tbh, but some exo terra with mice links that yo've found would be awsome!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, I haven't as yet found any pictures of them in exo-terra's.
But I do know "x Sarah x" keeps them in an exo-terra, and various other people.
I think people recommend a 45cm cube for a few, I'm sure someone will confirm it!


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

exo terras are probably my favourite "home" for small furries and although they're not perfect they are prettygood all-rounders.......

I don't keep Steppe Lemmings in them though, I *could* but any height is totally wasted on them as they don't climb - they really do benefit from wide shallow enclosures. Makes sence if you consider their natural habitat, steppes........

Mice and harvest mice do really well in exo's because they LOVE climbing :2thumb: you can put loads of equipment (natural and shop bought) in them and they will make full use of the full height of the cage.


----------



## coopere (Aug 6, 2008)

I keep my pygmy dormice in an exoterra.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

I also keep my Harvest and African Pygmy Dormice in them i use the 45x45x60 and they do very well in them.


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

Iv seen Egyptian Spiny Mice kept in Exo's before : victory:


----------



## Fancy Mice (Oct 10, 2006)

Harvest mice info and set up pics here: Fancy Mice


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the link fancy_mice,
as for all you others, how rude to publicly taunt us by informing you have mice in exo terras and not post any photos... some people :lol2:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey, thanks for all the info, will look into it more tonight


----------



## KatiePearce (Aug 15, 2008)

this is my harvest mice tank

In this i keep 2 females Pig and Mig.

its an exo terra 30x30x45. i also have a small silent spinner cause the run ALL night lol. GET SOME! theyr great! not good to handle so i wouldnt recommend that. But good if u just like to observe ur pets.

What do u all feed ur harvest mice? mine just get different bird seeds i.e budgie or canarie and sprigs of millet


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, really nice set-up. I do like watching animals, more than holding them, if I'm honest.


----------



## KatiePearce (Aug 15, 2008)

then these little cuties could be for you! they don't ask for much and they don't require much cleaning either. Just fresh water and seed


----------

